# My poor Cricket! What has she been through?



## carrieandcricket (Dec 6, 2011)

I just got off the phone with my husband. When he is driving he can't hear that well cause he uses the speaker phone. I get frustrated because he can't understand me, and I raise my voice. I went to get my ear piece so he could understand me better, and I turned around and Cricket had run and hid under my bed. He and I weren't even fighting! I feel so bad. Makes me wonder what did she go through?


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

dexter is like that too. when i am angry on the phone or raise my voice...he goes into hiding. and omg i feel the same way! when i cant hear the bf over the phone i get soooooo frustrated LOL! :lol:


----------



## carrieandcricket (Dec 6, 2011)

Must be a wawa thing then. I felt so bad.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

About half of mine really hate yelling and the other half are unphased - the one most bothered by it I have had since 8 weeks old and know the breeder really well, and I am certain nothing happened to him before he came to me...so, she might just not like yelling, but sadly, I guess you will never know.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

In our house...with an 11 & almost 14yo who fight just about constantly the Chi's are typically unphased by yelling & continue with their play/sleep/etc. LOL Matilda really is afraid of ANY "unbalanced" energy so she will sometimes go hide in a corner & shake if my 11yo (who is our problem child at the moment) gets too out of hand. Otherwise it's just another day of a noisey household. :tard:

I don't think anything bad necessarily happens to them for them to not like yelling. (most of hte time) But when a Chi has or is living in a quiet house & something happens that isn't so quiet or the energy level changes it can travel to them & makes them a bit nervous. They are a sensitive breed after all....and as I say they're like little mirrors of ourselves.


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

I keep wondering what Jaxx has been through too. I know that small dogs can be very scared but, if someone even raises their hand to pet him wrong he starts to whimper and shake. It makes me think that he was not treated very well before we got him.
He also does not like yelling and screaming. I was doing the same thing the other day trying to make my BF hear me on the phone and Jaxx popped off of my lap fast and ran and hid under a cover in his bed. When I got him out he was shaking like mad and whimpering.

I am hoping that in time with love and support he will get over it.


----------



## carrieandcricket (Dec 6, 2011)

intent2smile said:


> I keep wondering what Jaxx has been through too. I know that small dogs can be very scared but, if someone even raises their hand to pet him wrong he starts to whimper and shake. It makes me think that he was not treated very well before we got him.
> He also does not like yelling and screaming. I was doing the same thing the other day trying to make my BF hear me on the phone and Jaxx popped off of my lap fast and ran and hid under a cover in his bed. When I got him out he was shaking like mad and whimpering.
> 
> I am hoping that in time with love and support he will get over it.


Awe poor Jaxx. I hope soon he will be ok. You sound like a great chi momma


----------

